# possibly joining the glock ranks...



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

hi guys. I recently bought a smith wesson m&P compact .40. Its a carry pistol, and it's been having some feeding problems with the magazine. I am going to send it in for repair, buy frankly i'm a little concerned and thinking about jumping ship allready on it. So I am considering a glock 27 or glock 33

however, like alot of people I had some issues with the grips. they feel too "hard" i suppose. I know some of the gunsmiths can do the stippling and "melting" (still not sure exactly what that is) so can the grip be made to fit a hand better ? the m&p doesn't have individual finger grooves, my ideal weapon would have hogue grips, i love those. But I really don't see them in a pistol, unless it was a compact 1911. which is also something i'm considering.

is a compact 1911 a poor choice for a first pistol ? I am going ot be taking a fundamental shooting class at the local range when i finally make a decision


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If your going to take a corse and you want a good handling pistol that fits most hands get a G-19. You'll be glad you did. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

9mm right ? I should have gotten a 9mm before I purchased this .40 cal M&P


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Love 'em or hate 'em------everyone has or has had a Glock. It's only natural.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

ive been told there are alot of aftermarket parts and glocksmiths out there, what are some of the better ones ? I think i would want the grip stippling done by someone.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

g-19


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

is that a company or are you telling me to get the glock 19


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Glock............... G-19 a great beginning.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Glock 19 is a great weapon. If you want to stay with a 40 cal then go with the 23. I have owned both, they are great weapons.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Great job in taking a course. Training separates you from the newbies.

Any Glock model is great. I started out with the G35 and also have a G23. The .40S&W caliber is great. As for the grip...if a monkey can grip a Glock, so can humans.

It does take some time, but when you've trained with it...it'll be a part of you. I've held Glocks that their grips have been customized, and they feel GREAT!!!

Go shoot as many as you like in different calibers and find the best fit.

Good luck and let us know which Glock you get.

Here's a teaser: My Glocks, OD Green models.


----------

